# Hello from the U.S.



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi my name is Steven, I am located in Washington state and breed mice in a small number. I have 3 female mice and 2 male mice at this time, but have a litter that was just born Tuesday(11 pinkies). Im hopefully going to be breeding black tan banded and Siamese mice, but other varieties may appear in litters.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Steven - welcome to the forum.

Paul


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hiya and welcome!!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. Thought I'd post a picture of the RY buck I have who is the nicest mouse I have at the moment:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Steven welcome


----------

